# Turkey Guns?



## beardsnbones (Jan 31, 2016)

Its almost time and I'm pumped! ive been hunting with a Mossberg 500 for years and want to upgrade to a new turkey gun this year.  I'm stuck between the tc pro hunter and stoeger m3500.  what are yalls favorite setups?


----------



## Reminex (Jan 31, 2016)

Hard to beat a 500 for turkey hunting.  Considering a tactical 500 in 20 gauge myself.  The 37" version.  Also looking at the stoeger 3020 and the weatherby sa-459.  Factory drilled and tapped seems to be the main factor in my turkey gun purchases.  The 3500 is a great gun.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2016)

Remington 20 ga. SPS-T 20" barrel


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2016)

Benelli M2 20 ga 24" barrel


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2016)

Remington 1187 Compact 20 ga. 21" barrel


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2016)

Benelli Super Black Eagle 2 24" Barrel


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 1, 2016)

It's hard to beat the Stoeger for value and the full 5 year warranty!


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 1, 2016)

A guy I work with just bought a used matte black M3500 for $450. He likes it.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 1, 2016)

Dang Foreman u gonna have a you are gonna have a tough time choosing from that great looking lineup.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 1, 2016)

Foreman's gonna wear himself out carrying all those guns to the woods!


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 1, 2016)

turkeykirk said:


> Foreman's gonna wear himself out carrying all those guns to the woods!



I bet he has a caddy. 
Foreman: "What u thinking on this bird caddy boy?"

Caddy boy: "Mr. Foreman I would suggest the Benelli SBE 2 with the 24" barrel on this bird. Your up against a 20 mile an hour left to right wind and its looking like a 48.5yd shot to the neck. Your Benelli has been shooting just a little left lately. Should be the perfect choice."

Foreman: "Ok hand it here........Boooommmm. Bird flys off.

Caddy boy: "You missed sir"

Foreman: "Your fired." I knew I should've used my SPS-T."


----------



## pnome (Feb 1, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> I bet he has a caddy.
> Foreman: "What u thinking on this bird caddy boy?"
> 
> Caddy boy: "Mr. Foreman I would suggest the Benelli SBE 2 with the 24" barrel on this bird. Your up against a 20 mile an hour left to right wind and its looking like a 48.5yd shot to the neck. Your Benelli has been shooting just a little left lately. Should be the perfect choice."
> ...


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 1, 2016)

turkeykirk said:


> Foreman's gonna wear himself out carrying all those guns to the woods!





Toddmann said:


> I bet he has a caddy.
> Foreman: "What u thinking on this bird caddy boy?"
> 
> Caddy boy: "Mr. Foreman I would suggest the Benelli SBE 2 with the 24" barrel on this bird. Your up against a 20 mile an hour left to right wind and its looking like a 48.5yd shot to the neck. Your Benelli has been shooting just a little left lately. Should be the perfect choice."
> ...



  That's hilarious!!!


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hard to beat the mossy 500!!! That is my waterfowl gun too and I wouldn't trade it for anything. Iv got a little red dot scope that mounts on for turkey season.

But I'm sure anything you feel comfortable shooting will do the job


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll have to get pictures when I get home. I'm actually in a meeting right now. I handled a stoeger 3020 the other day at Barrows and I will be bringing one home once I get another safe. I keep buying these guns and I'm running out of room. 

Foreman has some very nice killing sticks no doubt.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 1, 2016)

SC Hunter said:


> I'll have to get pictures when I get home. I'm actually in a meeting right now. I handled a stoeger 3020 the other day at Barrows and I will be bringing one home once I get another safe. I keep buying these guns and I'm running out of room.
> 
> Foreman has some very nice killing sticks no doubt.



I'm gonna sneak and foller him hunting, He has to take at least 3 at a time......


----------



## brobi9 (Feb 2, 2016)

I run a 3500 with a sumtoy choke and Hevi-13 #7's. Well over 300 pellets in 10" at 40 yards with a great 20" pattern. Hard to argue with numbers.

I also just bought a 3020 that's in the process of being turned into "my" ultimate turkey gun. And I'll give you an update when we get it tuned


----------



## Tlajoe (Feb 2, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Benelli Super Black Eagle 2 24" Barrel




What red dot are you running?


----------



## mose (Feb 2, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> That's hilarious!!!


That is good stuff!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 2, 2016)

Tlajoe said:


> What red dot are you running?



Docter on the SBE 2 and Burris Fast Fire 3's on the other 2.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 2, 2016)

Jody Hawk said:


> It's hard to beat the Stoeger for value and the full 5 year warranty!



The 3020 is a great buy no doubt.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 2, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> The 3020 is a great buy no doubt.



I was going back and forth over the Stoeger 3020 or the Yildiz A71 20 gauge. I decided on the Yildiz back in November when they had them on a Black Friday sale for $299 at Academy. Normal price is $399 which is/was about $150 less than the best price I could find on the Stoeger. I can add a lot of goodies for that extra money. The only downside, if it matters, is it doesn't come in camo. It does have a beautiful Walnut stock.

I have used it throughout duck season and I have been very, very impressed. Seems to be a very well made gun.

I plan on adding a turkey choke in the next few weeks and making it my main carry gun this season. 

Just another option for those of you looking.


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 2, 2016)

foreman won't even pick up that SBE2 this season I bet. nice guns man


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 2, 2016)

nrh0011 said:


> foreman won't even pick up that SBE2 this season I bet. nice guns man



I just can't put her down.  I'll carry it until I kill a bird.  Lots of memories with her.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 2, 2016)

Dustin Pate said:


> I was going back and forth over the Stoeger 3020 or the Yildiz A71 20 gauge. I decided on the Yildiz back in November when they had them on a Black Friday sale for $299 at Academy. Normal price is $399 which is/was about $150 less than the best price I could find on the Stoeger. I can add a lot of goodies for that extra money. The only downside, if it matters, is it doesn't come in camo. It does have a beautiful Walnut stock.
> 
> I have used it throughout duck season and I have been very, very impressed. Seems to be a very well made gun.
> 
> ...



I have the same gun and hunted ducks with it. Really like it. My daughter has the 24" and I have the 26". I'm going to carry it this turkey season. don't worry about the gun  not being camo and I agree the wood on them are as pretty as they come.


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 2, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> I just can't put her down.  I'll carry it until I kill a bird.  Lots of memories with her.



Definitely know where you're coming from!


----------



## beardsnbones (Feb 2, 2016)

so I may be sold on a over/under now but I'm also thinking about a benelli supernova tactical and making it a project gun, granted itll have to be drilled for chokes and dipped.  ill probly change my mind 10 more times.


----------



## sman (Feb 2, 2016)

I've yet to join the 20 wagon...still carrying my lowly Maxus.

15 for 15 the last 3 years.  That's birds not shots. Some got to hear her bark twice.


----------



## BigPimpin (Feb 18, 2016)

*


01Foreman400 said:



			Remington 20 ga. SPS-T 20" barrel
		
Click to expand...


I've been searching high and low for one of these for over a year.  

If anybody has one and is ready to pass it on, let me know.*


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 18, 2016)

BigPimpin said:


> *
> 
> I've been searching high and low for one of these for over a year.
> 
> If anybody has one and is ready to pass it on, let me know.*



I just sold one.  Had 2 of them.  They are definitely scarce.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Feb 18, 2016)

Used my Mossy 500 until 2 years ago. Loving my Mossy 935 I bought....brutal patterns


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 19, 2016)

I tinker a lot,

I'll carry a sx3 nwtf 20ga some this year, fast fire 2 puregold .555 and nitro striaght 7s

Still tweaking a totally worked over 870 youth put shurshot stock tapped has a redfield red dot on it and just got a tru lock fed #7 choke to try with it. 

My old stand by is a Sbe 2 with a rhino .660 shooting nitro 6x7 hevi shot 3.5in 2.25oz backed up with 4x6x7 nitro 

My new dove gun is a Vinci 3in I'll run a jelly head .665 and see what longbeard and striaght hevi loaded 6 and 7s will do incase I wanna try it out this year.


----------



## foxwatcher (Feb 19, 2016)

Winchester 1300 20 gauge 28" barrel...standard Full Winchoke.

If I decide to get serious about it and really try for my first turkey, I'll get a Kick's choke.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Feb 20, 2016)

My Mossber Ulti Mag 835 12GA 3/1" chamber does the trick


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 20, 2016)

1776Flintlock said:


> My Mossber Ulti Mag 835 12GA 3/1" chamber does the trick



Hope to have mine ready by next season.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Feb 20, 2016)

Sweet looking guns foreman!


----------



## dj50 (Feb 20, 2016)

Foreman, what kind of base do you have your red dot mounted to on your sbeii?  Thanks


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 21, 2016)

dj50 said:


> Foreman, what kind of base do you have your red dot mounted to on your sbeii?  Thanks



Burris 336, 444 1895 (Pre-drilled and tapped) model number 410333.  

That's what's on all my guns that use a red dot.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 21, 2016)

MesquiteHeat said:


> Sweet looking guns foreman!



Thank you.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 22, 2016)

Weatherby SA-08


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 22, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> Weatherby SA-08



That's one sweet Weatherby Will.


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 23, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Hope to have mine ready by next season.



I just bought a used 835 at barrows a few weeks ago. I believe everybody should have an 835 in the safe. 

I bought a new safe this weekend and moved all my guns over to it and my girlfriend didn't realize how many shotguns I have.  Once we got all the guns in it and arranged how I wanted them she said "You have a problem with guns." No No:


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 23, 2016)

SC Hunter said:


> I just bought a used 835 at barrows a few weeks ago. I believe everybody should have an 835 in the safe.
> 
> I bought a new safe this weekend and moved all my guns over to it and my girlfriend didn't realize how many shotguns I have.  Once we got all the guns in it and arranged how I wanted them she said "You have a problem with guns." No No:



I totally disagree with her!


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 23, 2016)

SC Hunter said:


> I just bought a used 835 at barrows a few weeks ago. I believe everybody should have an 835 in the safe.
> 
> I bought a new safe this weekend and moved all my guns over to it and my girlfriend didn't realize how many shotguns I have.  Once we got all the guns in it and arranged how I wanted them she said "You have a problem with guns." No No:



I have a few shotguns as well and may have the same problem. Sure hope my wife doesn't start looking in my safe.  I been grabbing old single shots lately when I can find them at a great price. TSS has changed the game and many of those older guns with full choke barrels throw a great pattern with TSS.


----------



## sman (Feb 23, 2016)

What's the saying....

I hope that when I die, my wife doesn't sell my guns for what I told her I bought them for.


----------



## Thunder Head (Feb 23, 2016)

I use a Remington 11-87 spt in 12 ga.
I love it. It short making it easy to tote. It has slug barrel fiber optic sites that are easy to aim.
 I had the forcing cones lengthened and the trigger worked on. At 30 yards the pattern is the size of a soccer ball with no where to hide.


----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 23, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> I totally disagree with her!



So do I! She's starting to come around though. She's always lived in the city and rarely hunted. She killed her second deer this year (first one she was 12) and didn't stop smiling the whole time. 



Toddmann said:


> I have a few shotguns as well and may have the same problem. Sure hope my wife doesn't start looking in my safe.  I been grabbing old single shots lately when I can find them at a great price. TSS has changed the game and many of those older guns with full choke barrels throw a great pattern with TSS.



I love old shotguns myself. 



sman said:


> What's the saying....
> 
> I hope that when I die, my wife doesn't sell my guns for what I told her I bought them for.



I would haunt her forever!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 23, 2016)

SC Hunter said:


> So do I! She's starting to come around though. She's always lived in the city and rarely hunted. She killed her second deer this year (first one she was 12) and didn't stop smiling the whole time.



My wife seriously gets upset when she sees me selling a gun.  When I tell her I'm selling it to buy another one she just says alright.  Then I buy 2.


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 23, 2016)

sman said:


> I've yet to join the 20 wagon...still carrying my lowly Maxus.
> 
> 15 for 15 the last 3 years.  That's birds not shots. Some got to hear her bark twice.




Keep shooting the Maxus. I'm back to a 12 gauge myself now. I would still tote the 20 if I loaded TSS, but I don't.


----------



## Randy (Feb 23, 2016)

This one built by Gun Doc.  I don't even know what it is made from.  It's a mutt and shoots like a house on fire.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 25, 2016)

Polished the inside of the barrels on my Remington SPR310 20ga, Stevens 16ga single shot and Savage 28ga single shot this evening. They look like mirrors now.  Also received the Carlson .575 choke in the mail today I ordered.  In the SPR310 O/U I am gonna use the .575 choke with TSS loads top barrel for >30yd shots and a Carlson .585 choke with #6 Federal turkey loads bottom barrel for shots <30yds. Glad to say the SPR310 is finally complete. I added a fiber optic bead on it and an Uncle Mike's band quick connect swivel for my sling. Also added a fiber optic bead to my 28ga as well. Looks like most of my guns are ready to go now. Just a few more to shoot to make sure the POA matches the POI.  Hope to be headed to AL on the 16th of March


----------

